# is not saying "mama" normal?



## mandalamama (Sep 1, 2004)

my daughter is 15 months old. she talks a blue streak, i've lost count of how many words she knows, so no worries about her being "behind." but, she never calls me "mama" or any other word that sounds like it. she doesn't call me anything, actually. for a week or so when she was 9 months old, she called out "mum-mum-mum-mum" when she needed me, but stopped. she pretty much just points at me, or comes up to me to be picked up. she's really affectionate, lots of hugs and kisses, so this isn't a complaint! i'm just wondering what's up, why she doesn't call me mama? if someone says, "where is mama's nose" she can point to my nose every time, so she knows who i am. she says "daddy" very clearly, it's adorable when she runs to him yelling "daddy daddy daddy!" to be picked up. she even calls each of the 3 cats by name. i'm just ... "that lady who's always here" to her, i guess? like i said, not so much a complaint, but definitely a worry. have i done something wrong? i've taught her my name just like everyone and everything else's, i guess it's a bit of a blow to my ego to hear everyone else's name but mine, you know?


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Mine is 16 months old and only says dada. I would have never thought to worry about it. But now I'm curious about what others think.


----------



## Quillian (Mar 1, 2003)

Oh save this post for the days when you hear "Mu..ummmm Mu..uuummm can you.. wipe my bum etc etc.."







My ds used to call me mama and I thought that was so sweet and then one day it was Mommy and now its Mum-who knows why!
My father was perplexed and a bit worried when his first grandson called him backa backie for about a year. But one day it changed to Grampie and he no longer has a clue who Backa Backie was.
I'm not trying to minimize your situation but I would take it as a compliment that she doesn't feel compelled to call for you-she's confident your there kwim.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't know if it's normal, but that sounds exactly like my DD, who's 16 months.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

DD is 19 months and USED to call me Mommy sometimes.
Now she calls me "Honey".


----------



## Saartje (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it's normal, yep. My son only started calling me Mama relatively recently; and while he'll consistently talk about Mama if he's away from me, when he's with me he doesn't say it much.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

My dd was 2yo before she said mama she would do the holler point and grunt when refering to me







she said dd at like 8mo







my ds on the other hand has been saying mama since he was around 6-7mo but he still tends to call e1 dada









On a side note my dd is a little slower on her talking than most but it does run in dh's family for especially the woman being slow talkers at first then they never shut up once they get going







:


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

Until a few months ago, when you asked DD "Can you say mama?" she'd grin hugely and shout out "dada!!!!"


----------



## sophiesue2 (Jan 15, 2005)

:

my dd (15 months) tends to favor "D" words. around 13 months she started calling me "nah nah". now she occasionally says mom. it's kind of sad to do the "say mama" "DAD!" "say mama" "DAD!" game. sigh.


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Fern said Da from the time she was 10 months (one of her first 3 words) didn't say Mama til 16 months (when she had at least 50 other words and signs). *sigh*


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

My 13.5 month old only calls me mama when she's seriously pissed off! She calls dh Mon (said like the beginning of Monica.) She's always calling for him (esp when he's not here and she's trying to find him, so sad!)


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

Well, we are in the opposite boat. "Mama" is the only word my dd (14 months) says. Seriously, she has said a few other words in the past, but only once each and never to be repeated. She's not at all interested in talking. But, neither was my older dd at this age. So, I guess it's okay. I'm sure your dd is fine. Just very secure that you are always there for her and she doesn't need to call you.


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

I think at this age toddlers don't yet see themselves as completely "separate" from us (the moms) so maybe words are not needed! My 13 mo old goes in and out of using a word to call me. She seems to be just playing with the word mama, not necessarily using it exclusively for me. She "tries it on" for size to see if I'll respond. It will eventually stick! (my older two definitely call me mama!)


----------



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

im in the same boat. but dd 17 months doesnt really need to call me since she is always on my hip lol or lap....


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

My DD was saying Mama at 6 months and Mommy at 12 months. She is also my motormouth child.









My DS#1 said Mommy once... on his first birthday. He walked 5 steps over to me, patted my knee, laid his head on my leg and said "Mommy"... then didn't say Mommy or Mama again until he was almost 2. I'd say "say Mommy" and the little sneak would just grin at me.







I was a different form of "Daddy" (than DH)







or "Da". He started saying Mommy very singsong when he would be out with DH and DH told him once "you know if you said that to her she'd give you anything in the world". The cashier throught that was the funniest thing.







I am finally Mommy now.

DS#2 is 15 months old and has said Mommy about a half a dozen times (and not at me) and only says Mama when he's really upset like when DH is changing his stinky diaper but its more an stream of MAMAMMAMAMMAMAMMAMAMAMA... I'm "Da" or "Daddee" most of the time. Okay I don't look like an Irishman's Father!!! Why do my sons insist on calling me Da???







: Eventually you become Mommy







... its just depressing waiting for it sometimes.


----------



## Monkeyfeet (Feb 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artist Mama*
DD is 19 months and USED to call me Mommy sometimes.
Now she calls me "Honey".









That is so cute!


----------



## dumpsterdivamama (Nov 8, 2004)

DD1 didn't call me mommy or anything at all util she was well over 2!!!!!!!

She signed a lot, and by that time she said quite a few words, but she always pointed to her chin (the sign for mother) when she wanted me or talked about me. Now, though, it's by far her #1 most often spoken word. lol.

Usually like this: maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

My DD did this for a long time too - would only say dada and only mama if she was away from me. DH was constantly talking about mama with her though, so now she says it a lot.

However much to DH's chagrin, she's on a first name basis with him now. Guess I'll need to repay the favor and work on getting her to call him dada again


----------

